# Beard Timmer Head Keeps Coming Loose



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had one of these for pretty much exactly 2 years

Philips 7000 - BT7202/13

Anyway, over the past couple of weeks, I've noticed that the trimming head comes off. The first couple of times I found that as long it was pressed against my beautiful face, it'd be fine. But it's getting worse and worse now, to the point that anything other than perfectly upright (the trimmer) and it detaches from the motor.

Can this be fixed or would a replacement head solve it? I'm also interested as to what would cause this... It's as though the motor (if that's the name) isn't sitting between the two white rollers that move the blade. Like it's barely reaching them.

Edit: I paid £35, not £120 as it now says in that listing :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't have one of these Mat, but I'm assuming this is held in place with some springs. Can you see anything like that? If so I would look at re-tensioning those (i.e. bending them) to ensure they stay put. If not, could there be some worn plastic parts? If so, you might be into a replacement head. Anything like this should have been designed so that the replaceable part (the head) should wear first so that the main body is still useable. Granted thought that common sense doesn't always prevail with these things though.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like a new head. Only about £16 on the Bay. Or just buy another new one


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Did you read the reviews? Sounds like poor plastic quality. Sad. I have a Philips Turbovac beard trimmer that I bought in 2007. Still going strong. I replaced the plastic comb two years ago for less than £10. The little slots that the metal bar springs rested had snapped on one side.


----------

